
What's up with the Social Network that pays you crypto coin? - jonlomb
https://markethive.com/jonlomb/page/jonlomb
======
jonlomb
Thank you for connecting.

My calling is to help entrepreneurs succeed.

I have found my "why" at Markethive. It is a socially responsible market
network designed from the ground up for entrepreneurs. It has exploded over
the past year, and it has incorporated the blockchain into its network, the
first social network to do this, I believe.

It is a free inbound marketing system that includes a free airdrop of 500
cryptocurrency coins, All you have to do is provide an email address and
verify with a cell phone text message.

Note: this website has an Alexa rating of 5,000 worldwide which translates
into 500,000 unique visitors per day. The company is profitable as a social
network for entrepreneurs, and nearly 600 new members are receiving their free
500 coins every day.

This could be one of the best airdrops of the year.

Please visit:
[https://markethive.com/jonlomb/page/jonlomb](https://markethive.com/jonlomb/page/jonlomb)

Or on LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/groups/12308041/](https://www.linkedin.com/groups/12308041/)

Thank you for your interest.

John Lombaerde - entrepreneur

